# ASK DBSTALK:OTA channels received in Phoenix



## Skymoon

Hi,

I live in Phoenix AZ area & I am wondering what OTA DT channels other people in this area can receive. At the moment the ones I can pick up are:

061-1 KASW frequency 49 signal strength jumps from 0 and 110 
051-1 KPPX frequency 52
015-2 KNXV frequency 56
015-1 KNXV frequency 52
012-1 KPNX frequency 36
010-1 KSAZ frequency 31
008-2 KAET frequency 29
008-1 KAET frequency 29
005-1 KPHO frequency 17
003-1 KTVK frequency 24

 And unstable signal strength ( eg continually jumping from 0 to 110) so it is difficult to impossible to lock the channel, is that due to the 921 or the transmitter?


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Simon, I'm moving this to the Broadcast Forum. You're likely to get a better response there.


----------



## mwgiii

You might also want to check the AVS Forum.

Click here and page through until you find the Phoenix page.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?forumid=45


----------



## Charles Oliva

I'm not in Phoenix, but I'm familiar with the area. The only signifigant channel missing is UPN 45, DT26. Virtually all of Phoenix's TV stations transmit from South Mountain, so unless you have some obstruction(mountains) that's between you and the Transmitters you should receive all of Phoenix's DT's.


----------



## john_locksmith

You can receive channels 
Channel
Designation Station 
Call-Sign Affiliation
018.1 KPPX-DT-1 ION
068-24 HSN HSN
071-1 KSAZ-DT FOX
071-2 KASW-DT The CW
072-1 KAET-DT-1 PBS
072-2 KPNX-DT-1 NBC
072-3 KAET-DT-2 KAET Create
072-4 KPNX-DT-2 NBC Weather
072-5 KAET-DT-3 PBS World
073-1 KNXV-DT-1 ABC
073-2 KPHO-DT-1 CBS
073-4 KPHO-DT-2 CBS 5 Weather Now
073-5 KNXV-DT-2 GoAZ.TV
074-1 KTVK-DT 3TV
074-3 KUTP-DT-1 MNTV
075-2 MCTV MCTV
076-3 ShopNBC ShopNBC
079-50 KAZT RTV
080-4 KPAZ TBN
080-5 KASW The CW
080-6 KPPX ION
080-7 KAZT AZTV7
080-8 KTVW Univision
081-77 Cox 7 Cox 7
084-12 QVC QVC
085-5 ACTV ACTV
085-11 CSPAN CSPAN
085-50 On Demand On Demand Preview
094-10052 CSPAN3 CSPAN3
095-1 LEASED LEASED
100-10050 CSPAN2 CSPAN2
103-1 KUTP MNTV
103-3 know99 know99
103-4 PHX11 PHX11
103-5 KAET PBS
103-6 KNXV ABC
103-7 KPHO CBS
103-8 KPNX NBC
103-9 KSAZ FOX
103-10 KTVK 3TV
107-1 On Demand On Demand Preview
108-5 KTVK 3TV
108-10 WTBS TBS
110-3 TVG TVGuide
110-4 KTAZ Telemundo
110-5 WGN WGN
111-3 JTV Jewelry TV
111.7 PTV Pentagon
121-1 WGN WGN HD
122-1 KAZT-DT-1 AZTV7
122-2 KAZT-DT-2 RTV
130-77 DIY DIY


----------



## machavez00

Those are the current clear QAM cable channels. These are the OTA channels according to Wikipedia


KTVK (3.1 Ind, 3.2 This TV) • KPHO (5.1 CBS, 5.2 WX) • KAZT-CD (7.1 Ind, 7.2 RTV) • KAET (8.1 PBS, 8.2 Create, 8.3 World, 8.4 KBAQ radio) • KSAZ (10.1 Fox) • KPNX (12.1 NBC, 12.2 AW) • KNXV (15.1 ABC, 15.2 GoAz.tv) • KPAZ (21.1 TBN, 21.2 Church, 21.3 JCTV, 21.4 Enlace, 21.5 Smile) • KTVP-LP 22 (Almavision) • K25DM 25 (silent) • KCOS-LP 28 (silent) • KFPB-LP 30 (silent) • KTVW (33.1 UNI, 33.2 KFPH-CA) • KFPH-CA 35 (TFU) • KTAZ (39.1 Telemundo) • KPDF-CA 41 (AZA) • KVPA-LD (42.1 Estrella) • KEJR-LP 43 (40.1 MTV3) • KPHE-LP (44.1 Multimedios / Telemax, 44.2 Esperanza / 3ABN Latino, 44.3 3ABN / Hope / LLBN, 44.4 Infomercials) • KUTP (45.1 MNTV) • KDPH-LP 48 (48.1 DS) • KPPX (51.1 ION, 51.2 Qubo, 51.3 ION Life) • K38IZ-D 53 (38.1 Ind, 38.2 IZ classics, 38.3 IZ videos, 38.4 IZ hope) • K57HX 57 (HSN) • KDTP-LP 58 (JTV) • KASW (61.1 CW)


----------



## Jim5506

Bouncing signal is a symptom of multi-path - chosting on analog, you need a more directional antenna, or to re-orient your antenna to minimise the reflection.


----------

